# What mileage for a beginners ride?



## yello (15 Feb 2013)

I've been asked to assist in the organisation of a bike ride for all comers. It's intended to be a family type event, the ride culminating in a picnic.There's also a longer term aim to do a longer, mutli-day sponsored ride - it's hoped that appetites might be wetted, and people inspired,by this less daunting initial event.

To give you a bit of background, the ride is suggested by a local ex-pat magazine (I live in France), the readership varies from young working families to the retired, the majority being the latter I suspect. A big turn out is not expected.

I don't really know what a non intimidating sort of distance might be, and planning a non-hilly route around here isn't going to be easy either. 

Have the panel any thoughts? On mileage and anything else.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2013)

25 mile. 

Enough to sting the legs but not batter the body/mind- and it's 1/4 of a century so it gets the imagination going!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2013)

My 6 year old did 11 miles fuelled on Mars Bars and a can of coke. If the route is relatively flat 20 to 25 miles with a nice break in the middle, as Dan says should be fine. It will seem like an achievement. If you have to go hilly maybe 15 to 20. Just avoid any major climbs.


----------



## MrJamie (15 Feb 2013)

It's difficult, because beginners will vary so much and if kids are involved some could be seriously slow. Only 4 years ago, I would seriously have struggled to do much more than about 5-6 miles and I'd have not gone for a second ride soon enough to see any improvement. The hills will be particularly bad, especially if you have unfit or overweight people on bikes with poor fit which aren't in perfect shape either.

I would probably try to design a route which included optional loops and long ways around things, so you could alter the ride depending on how people are doing. Excuses to stop and look at things could help too.


----------



## simon.r (15 Feb 2013)

I think 25 miles is too far.

I know 40 year olds who have done an 18 mile (flat) charity ride and consider that to be too far. If your target group is largely retired people who aren't regular cyclists then I'd suggest 10 miles would be more than enough.


----------



## Lee_M (15 Feb 2013)

25 is too far for a beginner ride. i have a friend doing the london2 brighton moonride in july and his first ride he struggled to do 6 miles


----------



## derrick (15 Feb 2013)

15 miles is plenty for a lot of beginners, 7 out something to eat and drink, seven back, you will not scare them of with that amount of miles.


----------



## Diggs (15 Feb 2013)

It may be that this adds too much complexity of the organisation but what about a smaller 5 mile loop for "family" and an extention to that loop for the more active?


----------



## Kins (15 Feb 2013)

5 or 6 miles if its a family day on the outward leg before the picnic and 4 or 5 miles back should be plenty giving the hilly nature. 5 miles killed me when I started but that was trying to hard as well. If its a gentle potter that will be plenty to wet the appetite and won't put off the fat blokes/lasses.


----------



## Risex4 (15 Feb 2013)

How about 25*km*?

Its a good "achievement" number (as in "I cycled 25km this weekend" :smugface: ). The 15.5 miles (as it translates should be a manageable distance for the 'uninitiated' yet be a decent spin out for more able/experienced legs. Also, if you aim for 10mph target speed, thats 90 minutes ish of riding time, which if its a leisure picnic cruise Im guessing may be enough?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2013)

A 5 mile loop for all, plus a time limit to see how many 'laps' the more competitive can complete?


----------



## Radchenister (15 Feb 2013)

25 to 30K sounds about right but with options: I would aim for a figure of eight from a well chosen and scenic picnic spot as the middle of the eight (start and end point, so everyone knows the location of the stationery social bit) - you could do perhaps 10K on the first loop and say 15K on the second loop; make the second loop the more challenging in terms of levels. If it was me I could do the first part with my lad (he's 10) and then leave him with his mum and sister whilst going on to do the second part. Caters for older folks, non cyclists and kids, who will all have done enough to feel they've accomplished something and the second half adds a bit more for the fit and more frequent riders. Perhaps a variety of prizes for all ages and abilities as well. The second loop could be pushed out (or/and the first for that matter) if there's a heavy weighting of serious folks involved, or perhaps add another lap?


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Feb 2013)

The Tyne Six Bridges rides (part of the Newcastle Cyclone weekender) are for beginners, and are either 10.5 or 15.5 miles in distance.


----------



## yello (16 Feb 2013)

Thanks to all for the feedback. I had thought 20 to 25*km* mainly because, in France, obviously the road signs are in km! But also because it does have that psychological appeal (as mentioned). 

At this stage, we haven't defined what it is we're trying to achieve. We have to do that first.

We don't know who might be interested, their ages or abilities, and so we're trying to devise a course that's both challenging yet not off-putting. There's also the longer term aims of the chief organiser to be born in mind. As mentioned earlier, they're wanting to do a multi-day sponsored ride at some stage. They're looking, ultimately, for people to do that with.

My initial thinking had been more along the lines of 'family ride' but after a conversation last night, I realised that doesn't square with the longer term plan. It could be done as a separate venture though.I think a 25km circuit around here is the sort of thing to propose, then hold our breaths to see if it interests anyone.

I'm going on the radio this Weds to talk about it (amongst other things!) so I think that's the line I'll pitch.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (17 Feb 2013)

I think the 25k is about right if its an all ability family event.
As children may be riding, although they have boundless energy, their attention span is short so max an hour out to the picnic


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Feb 2013)

I think 10k will seem a lot to a non cyclist! 
Not all children are the same, mine cycle regularly with me but the 8 miles (4 out and 4 back) of cycle path is plenty enough for them. The youngest won't even tackle a hill, she gets off and pushes. 
If you can plan a picnic rest after about 5miles with the "official" target being a further 5 miles, the fitter riders could then do that extra ten and be back before the less able riders have finished their sandwiches.


----------



## Radchenister (18 Feb 2013)

I think the OP has abandoned the family bit, as it doesn't gel with the multiple day sponsored distance event?

Shame, I was imaginig a lovely sunny day whirring round the French countryside, ending with a sociable picnic lunch (fresh baguette,Camembert, cured meats and a glass of Beaujolais etc.) next to a bubbling brook, with the back drop of a traditional little village ... sigh.


----------



## yello (18 Feb 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I think the OP has abandoned the family bit, as it doesn't gel with the multiple day sponsored distance event?


 
Correct. And it is a shame but maybe something I will return to once we've got this first ride sorted.

When you have a few people involved in organising an event, you'll always get different ideas. That's to be expected. What we have yet to do is work out what we are trying to achieve, hopefully that'll be sorted this week.

When the person behind this idea approached me, it was with the intention of riding to London for the Hope for Heroes rides (in June or July I think) I backed them off that idea because of the time scale. I didn't feel there was enough time to get people ready for what would have been a 6 or 7 day ride - particularly not when we didn't even know who might be interested, so no idea of abilities!

So I wanted to put together an introductory ride, a teaser to gauge levels of interest. I like the family ride idea but it's not what we want at this point.


----------



## Radchenister (18 Feb 2013)

I wouldn't listen to my strange musings. recalling family hol's, combined with work avoiding Monday morning fantasies  , keep us posted though!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2013)

Our club has a 100 k event with a set of 3 30 k loops to a common point, and people drop out as they like. There is also a later starting 25 k course, and a 2k for the kiddies. Bar-Be- Que afterward.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (1 Apr 2013)

I would say atleast 15/20 if you plan on making it a whole day thing with lunch inbetween etc. kids will cope well I think as they'll be enjoying it.


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

Difficult to quantify but better to have a ride too short that leaves them wanting more than one too long that puts them off cycling completely.


----------

